# Surfsideperson...



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Surfside person just wanted to touchbase and see if your alright...let us now if theres anything we can do to help.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

im in alvin i will come help too i was worried about him too!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

If anyone has any info please post...I know he stayed in Surfside and were all worried.....


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

NateTxAg said:


> If anyone has any info please post...I know he stayed in Surfside and were all worried.....


He posted in another thead that he and his family evacuated to Cypress...

See his friday report.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

There was only one person who stayed in Surfside, his name was Ray. I don't beleive this man was the same as Surfsideperson.

Ray made it through the storm, now he's a local celebrity. I don't know if this is how I'd go about achieving my claim to fame???


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

reelthreat said:


> He posted in another thead that he and his family evacuated to Cypress...
> 
> See his friday report.


I thought his family evac'd and he stayed there.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

He may not have internet access right now.


----------



## jeeper2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> He may not have internet access right now.


I was w/o power and listening to KRBE all weekend on radio powered by taped-together batteries taken from my bucket bubblers, KRBE had lots of callers from Cypress saying they had no power.


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*

Went to surfside yesterday... Island is destroyed. Not as bad as boliver, but bad. I can see the island not having electricity until next year. Lot's of houses destroyed or simply just gone. A lot made it through, but w/ damage... everybody got damaged... Stahlman Park will probably be leveled from the looks of it, if not there's not too much I think they can salvage, but I dunno. A friend of mine is an insurance broker & has about 200 policies in the area so we checked a few of the places.. we started going towards seahorse, but there is severe road washout and I stopped and turned around and I'm in a 4x4 2500 chevy. To big a risk of getting a flat or worse way the hell down the other end (SLP)which I'm sure is even worse than surfside Here's a few pic's... could have been better but, this was my first time in and I was just snapping pics.


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

bernie's house made it!!!!! damaged, but it's still there!!!


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*


----------



## wayne57 (Jul 10, 2006)

What did the houses in Bridge Harbor look like?


----------



## confused (Apr 14, 2006)

Good pics but sad. How would one go about fixing those houses that had the piers sunk into the ground? or do you.


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*

The houses looked pretty good, considering what they had been through... Drydock & storage over in BH were damaged pretty good from what I could tell, (I couldn't really get good pictures while driving over bridge, so the one's I got was when I was waiting in line). we concentrated on the other side (gulf) of the bridge, plus we had to check out his properties, we were there about 1 1/2hrs total. Police are strict about only going to where you have business... They don't even want you to go to your neighbors house next door... if you see something of yours that's now down the street, you're not to touch it... It's pretty strict there, but they're doing that to protect what's left of peoples property. We were able to move around simply because of who I was with... He's an insurance broker for a couple hundred houses around there & he used to be on city council. Sorry I didn't get more/better pictures. But honestly the pictures make everything look better (?) than it really is... Being there really brings it to a reality... I've never witnessed anything like that before up close. The smell is awful...​Here's the pic's I did get of BH from a distance









backgound is BH


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

wow... del's lookout actually looks BETTER. 



my favorite texas surf town sure has taken a beating...


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*

Confused... I'm thinking they will pump slurry (water/sand mix) back under the slabs. Some houses are leaning too much and I don't see how they can fix them w/o tearing the structure to pieces. The big square houses (look like they were all built by the same contractor) are all leaning, they seemed to have more damage on average than other houses around there (as far as leaning)... If anybody knows who built these and owns one, I'd check to see if he took short-cuts setting the piles... I don't think they were set good enough, and if it were my property, I would have an investigator look into it. This is my opinion. But when you see all these houses that look alike (bult by same contractor) all leaning more so than others, it makes you question the integrity of the piles. ref picture below of the houses I'm talking about... There are more like this, I just didn't get pic's of them.


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

squidmotion said:


> wow... del's lookout actually looks BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite texas surf town sure has taken a beating...


LMFAO... That's what everybody's said!!! All that **** he's had under the lookout for 20+ years is gone!!!


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

sad...I was just there two weeks ago fishing the surf and it was full of dink trout. I just thought how good we had it having Surfside town. That pelican even looks down.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

*surfsideperson*

I talked to him on Sunday afternoon, he made it onto the island about an hour before I did. His house made it. A large house three houses down the street (towards the jetty) did not. The place is a mess. I lost the downstairs storage shed and three kayaks but the house itself was ok. Utter devastation everywhere. I checked on a friend's house that was about 5 miles down Bluewater Highway towards the pass, and the road is destroyed. Boats and stuff everywhere. Slabs of the road are just gone and the road is impassable. My prayers go out to those who lost a lot and please let me know if there is anything that I can do. Rob Freyer


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Good To hear Justin's house is still there. Terrible for all the folks down that way.


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

those are some of the best pics of the area i have seen posted. good job.. and thanks.. i am sure that someone will look a the pics and determine their situation.. again.. good job.. and i am glad surfsideperson is good...


----------



## nwolf03 (Nov 17, 2005)

*COAST GUARD STATION*

HEY YOU DIDNT HAPPEN TO GET TO LOOK AT THE COAST GUARD STATION DOWN THEIR DID YOU? I USE TO BE STATIONED THEIR AND MY FIANCEE IS THERE NOW.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

very good to hear that surfsideperson is okay...very sad though that the town is gone..that place was my favortie place to go fishing..itll be awhile till i go back


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

My heart goes out to those of you who lost your homes. I fished Surfside for a few minutes a day or so before the storm and now I'm speechless. Keep your faith.


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

*Surfside aftermath*



nwolf03 said:


> HEY YOU DIDNT HAPPEN TO GET TO LOOK AT THE COAST GUARD STATION DOWN THEIR DID YOU? I USE TO BE STATIONED THEIR AND MY FIANCEE IS THERE NOW.


No, I didn't make it over to the CGS. They were picky about where people went. But on the positive side of things, I heard nothing about it, so I assume they came out of it pretty good considering everything. Check out the Coast Guard News


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

A good friend of mine rode 4-wheelers with the authorities from sufside to the pass an Sunday, it took the 4 hours to get there. He also went in with the coast guard Monday into West bay to check the suddivisions. he was shocked how many people actually left thier boats!?


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

very glad we didn't make the venture... we thought we could make it with sissy's lifted jeep, and my xterra 4WD (also built for the beach), but decided against it... spikemike had me talked into it, but there was so much left to do around the house... and no way could we guarantee that we could actually make it, or gas to get home... i knew the road had to be gone in places... 

i really appreciate the recon... and the photos... excellent way to step up to the plate.. i hope i'm giving green to everyone... 


i hope everyone stays safe (watch for everything you step on! and SNAKES)... stay sharp! 

a changing of the guard seems to be in place.... if you look on the bright side, maybe a kind of cruel cleansing (still sad.. nice people have lost some nice places)..... i surf and fish that entire area a lot... it's been sad to watch the beach erode... and we have done christmas tree drives every year.... all that work, down the tubes... and the area is going to look different, never will be the same. 

guess it's time to start over...


----------



## IWasaFishInMyPastLife (Jul 26, 2005)

*ssfperson mia still?*

although im clear across the pacific i still read about my beloved fishing reports from my beloved surfside...
du
de, ssf person...look how many people read this thread...
we need ya back buddy...
hit us back!


----------

